

Show HN: Facebook Cards : a Google Now approach to the Facebook timeline - aminezaf
https://medium.com/@aminezafri/95dc415317a1

======
STRiDEX
Facebook has been moving towards making the same experience on all platforms.
From the images provided I'm not sure how well it would translate to mobile.

Looks really good.

